# Schliessende Klammern



## max25 (25. Nov 2003)

12 Schliessende Klammern. 
Schreiben Sie eine Methode klammerGueltig, die Klammernpaare prüft. z.B. (()) oder ((()())), nicht erlaubt sind Ausdrücke der Form (()))) oder ähnliches. Rufen Sie die Methode aus Ihrem Hauptprogramm auf. Die Anzahl der schließenden Klammern muss mit der Anzahl der offenen übereinstimmen. Zu jeder schließenden Klammer muss es vorher eine öffnende gegeben haben. Es muss aber möglich sein beliebig lange Folgen von wohlgeklammerten Folgen zu realisieren. Genauso müssen innere Verschachtelungen möglich sein z.B.: ((())()()). Weil wir noch nicht mir Strings arbeiten können, lesen sie die öffnenden Klammern als Zahl ein, 
z.B. für öffnend 1, für schließend 2, und prüfen während der Eingabe bereits. 

ich hab keine idee wie ich das programm verwirklichen soll!!!!!! 
sollte mit einer for schleife funktionieren ich bedanke mich im voraus für die Lösungsvorschläge!

wenn möglich wär ich überglücklich für den programm code!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

max


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Nov 2003)

schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=832


----------



## tomkruse (27. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Würde sagen, Du zählst einfach mit. Also ein Zähler wird bei jeder öffnenden Klammer um eins erhöht und bei jeder schließenden ziehst Du wieder eins ab. Wird der Zähler negativ, dann ist bereits wärend der Eingabe eine Klammer zuviel zugemacht worden. Ob eine zuviel geöffnet wurde kannst Du erst am Ende feststellen, wenn die Eingabe abgeschlossen ist. Der Zähler muß am Ende der Eingabe nämlich wieder 0 sein.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Beni (27. Mrz 2004)

@tomkruse
Hast du mal auf das Datum geachtet...
... die Frage ist 4 Monate alt...
... vielleicht nicht mehr so aktuell...


----------



## tomkruse (27. Mrz 2004)

Macht nix. War gerade so in Schreiblaune ... da achte ich selten auf's Datum ;-)Und vielleicht nützt das ja trotzdem noch jemandem. Wer weiß?!

Cu - Tom.


----------

